# Describe the Wrestler Above in ONE Word



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Simple enough, right? So, let's do it.



_*Triple H*_


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Awesome 

HBK


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Favorite :agree:


*Chris Sabin*


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Fast

Melina


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ass

Bryan Danielson


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Perfectionist (In a good way)



*Mr. Kennedy*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

unemployed

*cm punk*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tattoos

The Undertaker


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Guessing the post above me was really for Kennedy, lol. Punk would be OWNS 

Icon

Ric Flair


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wooooooooo if that is even a word if not then Champion


EDGE


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Stale

*John Morrison.*


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Abs

The Miz


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lucky

AJ Styles


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Phenomenal

Kane


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm not going to use the obvious one.  

Athletic

*Edit*

Selfless



*Kurt Angle*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Machine

Davey Richards


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Champ

Matt Morgan

Edit: That was meant for Kurt as I actually no nothing about Davey Richards


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Champ
> 
> Matt Morgan
> 
> Edit: That was meant for Kurt as I actually no nothing about Davey Richards


For Davey you should say GOD

Big

James Strom


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Somebody will have to school me on Davey one of these days then. 

Drunk

Festus


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I will 

Dumb

Jeff Hardy


----------



## FlashFlood (Mar 20, 2009)

Limited

Paul Burchill


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Jobber

*Tyson Kidd.*


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Good

Edge


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Stale

Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Unbelievable 

*La Parka*


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Boogie

*Chris Jericho*


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

"Legend"

Erm...The Godfather


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PIMP

Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hick.

Eh, IDK. He's from Tennessee so yeah. ~_~

Miz


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

AWESOME

Doink the clown. (heel)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lame

John Morrison


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DOUCHEBAG

Goldust


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Weird.

Jimmy Wang Yang.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Jobber.

*The Hurricane*


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Comical

Kevin Nash


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Hamburgler 

Gillberg

I posted before you TKOW, I refuse to edit my answer.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Superbad. (See what I did there?)

EDIT ~ God damn it, now my joke's ruined. That was intended for the Hurricane.

Garbage.

Jeff Hardy


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Druggy

Matt Hardy


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Homosexual

Vince McMahon


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Better (Matt Hardy)

Edit: Vince - Old

*Shannon Moore*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Punk.

Carlito.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cool.

Primo


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hyper


*Santino*


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Jobber

Christian?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Talented 

Trish Stratus


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Greatest 

Braden Walker


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Joke

Jazz


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Meh

MVP


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Black, lol.

Edit: BALLIN'

Mark Henry.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Ratings 

Bruiser Brody


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Huge.

Christy Hemme.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

HOT ~ That was for Christy Hemme 

Hulk Hogan


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Legend 

Chris Beniot


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Shhhhhh


*Alex Shelley*


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Awesome 

Tony Atlas


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Lackey

*MVP*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BALLLIN!

Candice Michelle


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Puppies.

Bobby Dempsey?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Who?

And yes, that's my word. 

Kurt Angle


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Medalist.
The Big Show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McDonalds

Rey Mysterio


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Small.

Ricky Ortiz.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sucks

Jericho


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thebestintheworldatwhathedoes.

One word, no periods, no spaces.  (AMAZING. That would be the word)

Christian


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Underused 

CM Punk.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Heel

Molly Holly


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Nice

Victoria aka Tara


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Underrated 

The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Steroids 

Scott Hall


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alkie.

Hulk Hogan


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Icon

JBL


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome.

CM Punk


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Champion.

Macho Man Randy Savage


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Insane 

Owen Hart


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tragic

Bret Hart


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Screwed.

Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Agile. 

Marc Mero


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Athlete 

Bam Bam Bigalow


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Agile. 

Sable


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Sexy.

Trish Stratus.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Beauty 

Lita


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pothead, lol

Paul London


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hot


*The Brian Kendrick*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Underrated.

Undertaker.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Streak

Batista


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Huge.

Randy Orton.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Improved



*John Cena*


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Great

*Jim "The Anvil" Neidhart*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Great beard

The Rock


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Cookin'

Chris Jericho


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Great

X-Pac


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Small. 


Goldust


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gold

Hornswoggle


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

piece a trash

El Hijo del Santo


----------



## *WWF vs. WWE* (Jun 28, 2009)

who..lol

Masked Kane : the Big Red Machine


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Good/Sucked

Stone Cold


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

steve austin

Antonio Inoki


----------



## *WWF vs. WWE* (Jun 28, 2009)

vague

The undertaker ( ministry of darkness version..with long goatee)


----------



## LVW (Dec 6, 2004)

deeeeeeeeeeeeeeadman

Dolph Ziggler


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Handshake

Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Blacwolves (Feb 26, 2009)

nwo

john cena


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

underrated (by the IWC)

Cibernetico


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Mexican.

Joey Mercury.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Shattered

Billy Robinson.... MWAHAHAHA!


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Huh? (Sorry thats all I could do don't know who that is, lol)

Tajari


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Billy Robinson owns.

Tajiri - Buzzsaw

"Das Wunderkind" Alex Wright


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chops

DDP


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I'll do some research, lol. 

Goofy 

Ricky Steamboat


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Revolutionary


Bastion Booger


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

rounded

Glacier


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

horrible

Alex Wright


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Dance

Mark Henry


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Ratings! (couldn't resist) 



Necro Butcher


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

barefoot

Sandman


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Beer

Molly Holly


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Talented


Curry Man


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

spicy

La Parka


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Chair

Paul London


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Underrated 

Ken Shamrock


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

sideburns

Terry Taylor


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rooster

Chuck Palumbo


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Unemployed 

Edge


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dull (get it!)

Mr. Gannosuke


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Conceited

Sean "X-Pac" Waltman


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Ugly.

Scott Steiner?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

old

Matt Hardy


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Webcam

Paul "The Great" Wright


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Punch



*Evan Bourne*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Boring

Jack Swagger


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

All American


Tommy Dreamer


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Masochist!

Samoa Joe


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

fat:side:

John Cena


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Tough

Human Tornado


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Awesome

AJ Styles


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Phenominal.

Edge.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Opportunists

Ric Flair


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOO


Chris Jericho


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Best


The Miz


----------



## lolcat123 (Jun 28, 2009)

Unawesome.

Sting?


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

icon

Alex Shelley


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Future Main Eventer

Kane


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mask

Mick Foley


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

pain

Scotty 2 Hotty


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Worm


Bookah T


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Respaaaaaaaaaaact

Marty Jannety


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Overshadowed


*Dolph Ziggler*


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

potential

Stan Hansen


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Legend

Alex Shelley


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

cock-eyed 


Bryan Danielson


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Greatest

Ziggler


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cheerleader


Cody Rhodes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Bland

Maryse


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Son of a Son of a Plumber Man (Rhodes)

Melina (a horse joke waiting happen)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn you.

Hawtness

Santino


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Ridiculous

The Boogeyman


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Worms

Kaz


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Suicide

HHH


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

ASSASIN

The rock


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Hollywood

Goldberg


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Garbage

EDIT ~ That was for Rock, not Goldberg. However, Goldberg was not a good wrestler. His squashes were entertaining at times but not a good wrestler.

Streak

Austin


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Riot 

Big Show


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Great


Mr. Perfect


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Imperfect (not hating on him but he really is overrated)

Piper


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Legend

Hogan


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

transcendent

Lodi


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Unique

DDP


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Rugged

Rick Martel


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

model

tito santana


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Model

Edge?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Champion

Austin.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

brawler

Austin Idol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Foolish

Hollywood Hogan


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

NWO

Santino


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

jobber

Koko B Ware


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Bird

Scott Steiner


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

hilarious

Sid Vicious


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Psycho

Ricky Steamboat


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Great

Jeff Hardy


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Over



*Matt Morgan*


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Improved 

Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Ugh.

Randy Orton.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

drools

Ivory


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

underrated

Beth Phoenix


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Dominant

Rosa Mendes


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Lackey 

Michelle Mccool


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

haters

Rey Mysterio


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Overrated

Gail Kim


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

awesome:side:

Jeff Hardy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Greatness

Matt Hardy


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Cast

Evan Bourne


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Awesome

Carlito


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Fro

Chyna


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Gross


*Mick Foley*


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Crazy

Kip James


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Obscurity


*Daniels*


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Deserving

Undertaker


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Loyal


*Matt Striker*


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Teacher 

Crash Holly


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

missed

Molly


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Underrated


*Kane*


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Selfless 

Vader


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Vadersault

Brie Bella


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Sexy

Mickie James


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

good

Trish Stratus


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

(The) Best.

Big Show.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PPV(jobber)


Shawn Michaels


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

showstopper

Jimmy Wang Yang


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Misused

Juventud Guerrera


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

lucha

Melina


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Hawt.

Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Great

Jamie Noble


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

pitbull

Jack Swagger


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

moron

Evan Bourne


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Horrible

Edge


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Accomplished

Rick Rude


----------



## FlashFlood (Mar 20, 2009)

Forgotton

Hardcore Holly


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Square-headed.

Psychosis.


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

Overrated.

DH Smith.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Constant

Triple H


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sledgehammer.

Brock Lesnar.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Opportunist 

Stephanie McMahon


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Augmented

Tatanka


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Inspirational 

Roxxi


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Unappreciated

Luna Vachon


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Freaky 

Trish Stratus


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Sexy



*Jamie Noble*


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

talented 

Jeff Hardy


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Underrated 

Kane


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Waste

Maryse


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Project

Melina


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Fuckable 

Kelly Kelly


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Talentless.

Randy Savage.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

macho

Kerry Von Erich


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Legend

Goldust


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Awesome



*Nigel McGuinness*


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Great

Rob Van Dam


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

tokes

Snitsky


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Ugly



*Christian*


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Semi-great

Cody Rhodes


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Boring

Ted DiBiase Sr


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Money

Dusty Rhodes


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

BIG

Eve Torres


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sex.

Koko B Ware


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Legend

Mark Henry


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Worthless

Chris Jericho


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Best

Carlito


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Hair.

Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

missed 

Psicosis


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Guillotine

Matt Striker


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

intellectual

Tyson Kidd


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dynasty


The Miz


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Awesome

Christian


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Underrated

Melina


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Great:side:

Paul London


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

SSP


Earthquake.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Fat

Lita


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

hot

Eddie Guerrero


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Great

Chavo


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bandana.

Billy Kidman.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Trainer 

Finlay


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Underused.

Papa Shango.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Creepy 

The Godfather


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hoes 

Road Dogg


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

DX

Torrie Wilson


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Viagra

Stacy Keibler


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Legs

Mae Young


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Moolah

Tiffany


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

hot

Mickie


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Cute

David Hart Smith


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Doppelganger

CM Punk


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Owns

Batista


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Phenomenal 

Abraham Washington


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

annoying(But I like him)


Randy Savage


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Macho 

Melina


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Greatness

Delirious


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Forgotten

Monty Brown


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

POUNCE!


Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Friday (Shelton - You Got Knocked Te Fuck Out)

Sheamus


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Mean

Chavo


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Cruiserweight.

Daivari


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Prejudice 

Dean Malenko


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

technical

Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Misused 

Brie Bella


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Misused.

John Cena

*EDIT:* FUCK

Twin

Nikki Bella.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

hot

bryan alvarez


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

disregard


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Powerhouse

Randy Orton


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Viper

Cody Rhodes


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Overlooked

Dos Caras Jr.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mask.

Kamala.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Warrior

Jeff Hardy


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

DRUGGIE~! Daredevil.

Rick Steiner.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Inferior

Kevin Nash


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Slow

Kozlov


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Trickster

Tommy Dreamer


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Dedication

Beth Phoenix


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Xena

Dawn Marie


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hot

Daizee Haze


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Enhancement 

Ron Killings


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Agility

Chris Sabin


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Robin

Crash Holly


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

Cinderella

Shawn Michaels


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

WrestleMania

Simon Dean


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Infomercial

Rob Conway


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Steroids.

Tomko.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Dull

Matt Bentley


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Who?

Sharmell.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Horse.

SCOOT ANDREWS


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Nada

Brian Christopher


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Dance

Steve Blackman


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Forgotten

Jaime Noble.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Finlay (in his old agent role)

Kevin Thorn


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Blood.

Vader.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

TGIF (Boy Meets World) 

Tajiri


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Foley.

Brian Pillman.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Gun

Shane McMahon


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nepotism.

Lex Luger.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Overused.

Joey Mercury.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ladder

Buff Bagwell


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Underrated

Sean Waltman


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Pioneer

Scott Hall


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Beer.

Bret Hart.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Excellence

AJ Styles


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Average 

Christopher Daniels


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

EDIT: best servers ever.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

ratings

Kofi Kingston


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

TNA (that's all I know about him).

Shannon Moore.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

lightweight

Mark Henry


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Un-lightweight. :side:

Konnan.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Strong


Ahmed Johnson


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Stiff

Jack Swagger


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

twat

R-Truth


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Awful 

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WHATZUP

Billy Gunn.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fagtastic.

Meat


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Boring

Chuck Palumbo


----------



## Caulmet4539 (Jun 23, 2009)

stalker

Kenny Dykstra


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Headband 

Kofi


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Jamaican

Dolph Ziggler


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Perfection 

John Morrison


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Nitro

Hornswoggle


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Short

Goldust


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Gay

William Regal


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

****

Zach Ryder


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Sunglasses 

Kozlov


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hitler

Billy Kidman


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

retired

Stacy Keibler


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Curves

Heel Trish Stratus


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Best

Roxxi


----------



## Pancakeman (Feb 25, 2009)

FIRED!

Robbie Brookside


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Scrawny

Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Crazy.

Booker T.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Sucka

Kurt Angle


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

godfather

Portia Perez


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

freaking


Austin Aries


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Good

Sable


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Hot

Charlie Haas


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

generic

Keiji Mutoh


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mist

Samoa Joe


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Fat

Kurt Angle (pre- bald head era)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Dork

Justin Credible


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

un-incredible

Lance Storm


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Boring (Thanks to Austin, lol)

Velvet Sky


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ass..


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

invisible :side:

Papa Shango


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Scary

ODB


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ummm.....


Jay Lethal


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sunglasses.

Jake Roberts.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Snake

Michelle McCool


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Annoying.

Lita.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

sexy

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sexier.

Ricky Steamboat.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

dragon

Andre The Giant


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Massive

Jack Evans


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

flips

Gail Kim


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Athletic 

Sojo


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

silence

Giant Bernard (A-Train)


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Hairy

Jim Duggan


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

HOOOOO

Velvet Sky


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ropes


Nikki Roxx(Roxxi)


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Passion 

Lita as a face


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Hot.

Chris Benoit.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Erased

Finlay


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Tough.

The Red Rooster.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Poultry 

Scotty 2 Hotty


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Worm

The Saltan


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Genie Shoes :side:

Sgt. Slaughter.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Maggot 

Jillian Hall


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Released

Angelina Love


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Confident 

John Cena


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Chain.

Octagon.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Who

Beverly (Wesley Holiday - FCW)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTT!


JTG


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Money

Daffney


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Who

Shad


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Gangsta

Goldberg.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

SPEAR

Rhyno


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Gore

Edge.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Awesome

Chris Jericho


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

savior

Edge


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Phenom

Shawn Michaels


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Opportunist.

Undertaker.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MIA


Psicosis


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Mexicools

Super Crazy


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Tall

Kurt Angle


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Suuuuuuuuuuper

Kevin Nash


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Child

Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Cripple - meant for Nash

Rey Mysterio


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

:no: stupid servers

Mysterio: Midget

EDIT - Ziggler: Perfection

Big Show


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Heavy

Ted DiBiase Jr.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Dull

Tyson Kidd


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Cool

Steve Austin


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Legend

Bret Hart


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Best

Samoa Joe


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Violence

Kurt Angle


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Greatness

Mick Foley


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hardcore


The Miz


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Cocky 

MVP


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ballin!

Jake "The Snake" Roberts


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DDT

Big Boss Man


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Gone. 

Eric Young


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Super.

The Rock.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

eyebrow


Brooklyn Brawler


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

jobber

El Hijo Del Santos


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Who

Rey Mysterio


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Luchadore

DDP


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Postive

Bad News Brown/Allen


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Unfamiliar

Triple H


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

great

Dolph Ziggler


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Perfection

The Great Khali


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Tall

Pat Patterson


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Gay

Tajiri


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Buzzsaw

Heidenreich


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

poem

Batista.


----------



## Eric89 (Jun 12, 2008)

P*ssymagnet

Deuce


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

released

Godfather


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sucks.

Goldust.


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

Ambiguous

Sonjay Dutt


----------



## Anthony126517 (May 20, 2009)

Futrue

Jack Swagger


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Moron

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

underrated

Mickie James


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

ASS

Charlie Haas


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

funney

rob terry


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gay

Roderick Strong


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Messiah.

Chris Jericho


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Vocabulary 

Katie Lea


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

British

William Regal


----------



## Blacwolves (Feb 26, 2009)

king

paul burchill


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Pirate

Christian


----------



## bigd6754 (Dec 12, 2005)

underlooked

Goldust


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Gold

Randy Orton


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Viper

Finlay


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fighter

The Undertaker


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Streak

MVP


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Potential

Rob Van Dam


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

stoner

Gobbledy Gooker


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Delicious w/Gravy

Riki Choshu.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

scorpion

Ryusuke Taguchi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asian

Kane


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

demon

finn balor


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Midget.

Rollins.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mediocre 

Kelly Kelly

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson (Apr 6, 2016)

Attractive..

Eva Marie


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Atrocity 

Tamina 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Mediocre

Tetsuya Naito


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

BASED

Tomohiro Ishii


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Pitbull

Dana Brooke


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Fat.

C- Punk.


----------



## Crimson (Apr 6, 2016)

Anonymous

Jimmy Hart


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Cool

X-Pac


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Heat.

Bad Ass Billy.


----------

